# Limits on Transfers to Third Party A/c with PTSB



## ObiwanKenobi (11 Jan 2007)

Hi All,

I've just noticed that PTSB have introduced a limit on transfers to third party accounts of €3k per day.  Would this be a standard restriction on other current accounts?  Bit inconvenient given the Christmas CC bill is in!!!

Thanks

Obi wan


----------



## exile (11 Jan 2007)

Do you mean online or even if you're in the branch?

You can transfer 20K per day with BOI Banking365.


----------



## ObiwanKenobi (11 Jan 2007)

Sorry....via their Open 24 online service....


----------



## MugsGame (11 Jan 2007)

It's a security policy for online transfers to reduce impact of fraudulent withdrawals. AIB's external transfer limit is €5,000 a day.


----------



## ObiwanKenobi (11 Jan 2007)

If I wanted to transfer more than the €3/5k amount can a customer service rep do this over the phone?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

No - you can transfer a total of 2 x €3K per day - €3K online and €3K by phone. A customer service rep will be limited to €3K too. I just discovered this myself yesterday! See here:


> Dear XXXX
> 
> Thank you for your  email.
> 
> ...


----------

